# Voodoo on the Bayou 2014



## The Halloween Lady

Here is a link to my 2014 Voodoo on the Bayou pics. This year I got a lot of my ideas from Pinterest, so if the original prop idea is from a fellow forum member please let me know and I'll credit you ASAP.i would like to than Obsessedwithit who sent me some AMAZING skulls, bones,and misc. bayou props. Also thanks to Ghost of Spookie who tracked down and sent me the craze bonez crow Skelli that I had been desperately searching for. Also I need to thank to October Pun'kin who gave me hours of advice and help. Especially making great stuff skulls.
Please swing back and let me know what you think after you've had a chance to browse through my album.

Voodoo On The Bayou 2014 Photos by lsinicropi | Photobucket


----------



## Bone Dancer

First off, thats a lot of work there and you pulled if off amazingly, you should be very proud of yourself. Excellent lighting both inside and out. The crypt outside was amazing, the brick wall looked perfect. Dont even know were to start with the inside, its all just great. I wish I could come to your house on Halloween. One question thou, now I tend to leave my stuff up for awhile, how long do you? Halloween lives at your house thats for sure.


----------



## justintfirefly

What a great theme to work with! You've really gone above and beyond and then beyond that, even! I'm a very big fan of your musicians, the giant pentagram and the stars/skulls on the doors. The little skulls on the stakes are fabulous. You've done an incredible job with this - A+++


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh my gosh Laura, WOW! This is just a gorgeous creation! All of your detail work is amazing. I can't believe how wonderfully you captured the Voodoo theme. It is extraordinary. I can't believe you didn't bust out before now and post pictures...I would be bragging all over the forum if I had created such a wonderful setting for such an amazing party. I love everything you did, all the voodoo characters, all the scene details, my jaw is on the floor. The bone pentagrams are inspiring, and each picture is a feast for the eyes. I've looked at the pictures for over an hour, and I will definitely go back again and again. Thank you for sharing your beautiful haunt pictures, your beautiful home, you definitely raise the bar to a whole new level.  Yay for you Laura!


----------



## jdubbya

Just like last year, I don't where to start in terms of compliments and comments. That's a theme that could have been pretty difficult to pull off but you didn't miss a detail. Every room scene was saturated. The props and lighting are just gorgeous. Again, I'd be typing for half an hour if I were to comment on everything I liked so suffice it to say I loved the whole thing. I want to come to one of your parties. Heck, I'd even come over afterwards and clean up for you! I was glad to see you post this year's creation!


----------



## highbury

I love me some voodoo! GREAT attention to deal and that Marie Laveau's sign makes me feel like I'm sitting on Bourbon Street again!! Great job on that mausoleum, too!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thank you so so much for the kind comments! Needless to say our party goers are never quite as kind as my forum buds. Maybe because only we know how much goes into this stuff!


----------



## Copchick

Wow! Wow! Wow! Your haunt is extraordinary! From the voodoo doll with the invitation, to the hanging witch jars, the exterior window decor, the pentagram wreaths, the moss monster, the sentry and the shrunken heads, everything looks awesome. You have so many layers to see I had to go back through a second time to make sure I saw everything. I love everything about it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Halloween Lady said:


> Thank you so so much for the kind comments! Needless to say our party goers are never quite as kind as my forum buds. Maybe because only we know how much goes into this stuff!


:jol:Well any invitee that isn't totally blown away by your wonderful set designs and brilliant decor is a baffoon! Anyone that has ever hosted a party or event must realize the intense amount of time you dedicated to this. You, my dear, are a talented genius!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly I can't look at the pictures because Microsoft Internet Security is blocking the site from my computer at home


----------



## bobzilla

Holy Moly Laura!
Your attention to detail is just mind boggling!!!
I'm trying not to make you blush, but DANG women


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks so much! I really appreciate your taking the time to comment, especially since you have to come back to do so. It really means a lot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I foiled the evil Photobucket by looking at the pictures on Spooky1's iPad and it was worth the wait. OMG, the amount of work you must have put into the display and decorations is astonishing! A professional could not have done a better job than you did. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rahnefan

Love it. The props are all detailed and serve your theme. Bet it was really cool to walk through.


----------



## halstaff

Fantastic work! Now I have all sorts of new ideas to help dress Papa VooDoo's area.


----------



## heresjohnny

That is an incredible amount of work, and everything looks like it belongs. I hope to have my haunt look this organic and complete some day.


----------



## drevilstein

Wow, very cool, that's A LOT OF AWESOME DETAIL THERE!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thank you. It's wonderful hearing from our party goers and TOTS, but hearing from the people I respect means the most!


----------



## IMU

Looks phenomenal!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is amazing how EVERY room is transformed. I just can't say enough good things about your haunt abilities. Every year I LOVE seeing what you create. It's one of the BEST parts about Halloween.


----------



## nimblemonkey

Can't begin to describe what a pleasure it was drooling over your scenes. Especially liked the bone pentagrams (two of them even!!!) with the ram skulls, as well as one of your tombstones- the cross with the impressionistic skeleton- Also the mannequin with the bull's head. Actually everything was excellent. Kudos to you.


----------



## Hairazor

You really know how to bring Bayou and VooDoo to life!! Amazing detail everywhere! Love the tape victim suspended in the air (just one of the many things I loved about your haunt)


----------



## Headless

I loved those bone pentagrams as well - especially the two with the ram heads. But OMG so much attention to detail. Amazing!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks all. It seems the pentagram wreaths were a big favorite. It's kind of funny, I heard one party goer comment that they could never sleep in this house with all the pentagrams! Oddly enough that didn't stop them from eating and drinking all night!  Lololol


----------



## Dead Things

I am floored!!! One of the most elegant haunts I have ever seen!!!The attention to lighting, the attention to detail, the whimsical nature, all jaw dropping. There were so many elements I loved, but the bone pentagrams are a fav. I may steal, er, borrow that next year!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Standing up ... applauding... 
And, where is that dang 'Love' button? I love all your details, lady.
Fantastic!


----------



## punkineater

POOF!!!! Mind blown!!!! Devil's in the details for sure


----------



## halstaff

Working on my to do list for 2015 and went through the album again to get motivated! Now I'm back on track!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks again guys! ^Halstaff your REALLY actually motivated for next year???? Wow, good for you!!! Me.... Not so much.


----------



## halstaff

The Halloween Lady said:


> Thanks again guys! ^Halstaff your REALLY actually motivated for next year???? Wow, good for you!!! Me.... Not so much.


I need to be! I'm teaching a brand new (for me), all day Animatronics course at HauntX. I've been busy building sample mechanisms to display including a complete new version of the mechanism that I used in Papa VooDoo.


----------



## Wispurs

truly inspiring Halloween Lady. This is the first year I will be doing inside and outside (if all goes as planned) . You have given so much to think about. thank you for sharing


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, this was fantastic. Love the maseouleum. It looks so real. Also the Voodoo Priestess holding the Ouija Board sign. I so want that sign. Big Lots had it for years and when I finally wanted it, they didn't carry it this year! Love, love the Marie Leveau sign. I need to duplicate it for my Conjurer's Consortium in 2015


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Very cool, I have never done a voodoo theme before but I might to incorporate something this year.


----------



## beelce

Totally GREAT....!
Love your skelly "second line" HLady....


----------

